# Favorite tortoise species ?



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey there TFO!! 
I was just wondering what everyones favorite tortoise species was ? 
I know there are lots of different ones out there but I don't know much about any of them other than Greeks, Leopards, and Sullies (I own Greeks and Sullies) 
if you have pictures to go with your favorites that would be awesome.


----------



## ascott (Jan 7, 2012)

CDTs are close to my heart....


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 7, 2012)

ascott said:


> CDTs are close to my heart....



This may be a stupid question but why do I never see California Desert Tortoise for sale?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2012)

Because if you get caught buying or selling a desert tortoise or any of the Gopherus tortoises, you could be fined $10,000.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 7, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Because if you get caught buying or selling a desert tortoise or any of the Gopherus tortoises, you could be fined $10,000.



O dang :/


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2012)

This is my favorite:







No...wait...this is my favorite:







oo-oo-oo-...no, I mean:







No, I guess I spoke too soon. This is my favorite:






Oh heck! I love them all:




(In case anyone is wondering, that's Freddy10. He's been banned from the forum, but I love the donkey!!)


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 7, 2012)

are these CDT's ? lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes. The one on the left is my very first tortoise, Mi-shell. That's also her picture the fourth one down (I cheated). You can see the big abscess hole on the right side of her nostrils (left in the picture). I just can't seem to clear that up and make it heal.

No, I take that back. That's the other female CDT I have with an abscess nose. Can't clear hers up either.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 8, 2012)

For me, of course, nothing beats a Hermann's.






I also love the look of young sulcatas, and I quite like Indian stars. Very specifically, I want to steal Mina's tortoise Luka.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

*ALDABRA!*


----------



## tygoh (Jan 8, 2012)

Yiphora and radiate!


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cherrys and Reds...
I also like stars, and radied tortoises!


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 8, 2012)

1-Dalmatian Hermann's
2-Eastern Hermann's
3-Speckled Cape 
4-Ibera Greeks & other subspecies
5-Russians
6-Marginateds
7-Western Hermann's
8-Redfoots
9-Burmese Browns & Blacks
10-Texas 

If I was forced to pick just one it would be number 1,2,3,5 or 7. But I guess that isn't picking just one either!


----------



## tortoises101 (Jan 8, 2012)

Any Madagascan species (especially yniphora), Galaps, aldabras, and speckled padlopers.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 8, 2012)

hi, i love pancakes!


----------



## wellington (Jan 8, 2012)

I love the Leopards, especially mine My dream tort would be the Aldabra


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 8, 2012)

Yvonne I love that you still have the first tortoise! 

My favorites are of course Leopards (to own) Shorty and Duma to be specific. Galapagos are my favorite all around. i really want to see one in real life!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 8, 2012)

Absolutely the Hermann's...
























I like Iberians, Russians, Leopards and sulcatas, as well, but no longer have these...can never have another sulcata, due to spinal health issues.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd have to say my Favorite is the Sulcata, There so outgoing, curious and friendly with just a touch of little kid grumpy "mine" syndrome.

My most wanted is Aldabra, maybe once we move to our larger lot.


But really it's hard to say they all seem to have such different personalities.


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2012)

I hate this question. Every time this question gets asked it reminds me of the extent of my insanity. Here's my list:
1. Sulcata
2. South African Leopard
3. Burmese Stars
4. Eastern Hermann's
5. Burmese Mountain Tortoises
6. Galapagos
7. Pancakes
8. Russians


----------



## pam (Jan 8, 2012)

Russians are my favorite


----------



## DeanS (Jan 8, 2012)

I think you'll find most replies here...I wish people would do a search before repeating threads...it only bogs down the server!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-FAVORITE-TORTOISE-SPECIES?highlight=favorite#axzz1ipn9WgeA


----------



## doubletorts (Jan 8, 2012)

I love my sully's. But I looove the looks of Leos and plan to get some when I can. But of course I HAVE to have an Aldabra when I have enough space to house one )


----------



## Floof (Jan 8, 2012)

Russians and Leopards, hands down. Sulcatas are up there, too, for their bossy, king-of-everything personalities. I also love the look of Marginateds, but I've never met one bigger than a golf ball, so I can't call them a favorite yet!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 8, 2012)

Tom said:


> I hate this question. Every time this question gets asked it reminds me of the extent of my insanity. Here's my list:
> 1. Sulcata
> 2. South African Leopard
> 3. Burmese Stars
> ...



Sanity is subjective...and always over-rated...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 8, 2012)

DeanS said:


> I think you'll find most replies here...I wish people would do a search before repeating threads...it only bogs down the server!
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-FAVORITE-TORTOISE-SPECIES?highlight=favorite#axzz1ipn9WgeA



1. that is a closed thread and many new people have joined since then. I did not have the chance to reply before and was happy to today.:shy:

2. that thread lacks some of the great pictures that have been posted on this one.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 8, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll find most replies here...I wish people would do a search before repeating threads...it only bogs down the server!
> ...



3. Any excuse to brag on and show pics of our darlings in a good one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2012)

.....and then there's this one:







and this one:






and we can't forget this one:






ok, ok...one more and then I'm finished:






(That last one was for dustinhood for his funny stories thread. Dustin, that's Bob)


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 8, 2012)

I think Dean should post a pic of Aladar!


----------



## Weldd (Jan 8, 2012)

Pyxis. Love 'em all...


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 8, 2012)

I love all the big guys, Galapagos, Aldabra, sulcatas and I count leos as big guys...and for the smaller ones I Love all of the stars, especially Burmese but I can't find them anywhere  but it's ok I have some Sri lankans cooking with my name on them !


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 8, 2012)

Without a doubt, Pyxis..........





and......





and........





and........





and.........





and.......





and..... and..... and...

Well you get the picture!!


----------



## Talka (Jan 8, 2012)

Tim/Robin said:


> Without a doubt, Pyxis..........






CUTESPLOSION!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so glad Tim/Robin posted! Loved that teeny, tiny baby!!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 8, 2012)

Tim/Robin said:


> and.........



what kind of tortoise is this?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm *guessing* its a spider (Pyxis arachnoides).


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 8, 2012)

The coloring is remarkable! thanks Ynonne.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 8, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Tim/Robin said:
> 
> 
> > and.........
> ...



Yvonne is correct, but more specifically it is a Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides.



Melly-n-shorty said:


> The coloring is remarkable! thanks Ynonne.



We agree!! I will start another post soon of hatchling Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides. I have one egg due to hatch in the next 2 weeks that I can add.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 8, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> 1-Dalmatian Hermann's
> 2-Eastern Hermann's
> 3-Speckled Cape
> 4-Ibera Greeks & other subspecies
> ...


Speckled cape ????




ShadowRancher said:


> I love all the big guys, Galapagos, Aldabra, sulcatas and I count leos as big guys...and for the smaller ones I Love all of the stars, especially Burmese but I can't find them anywhere  but it's ok I have some Sri lankans cooking with my name on them !



Tortoisesupply.com has Burmese.. I love Burmese too. I don't known if they would do well in Texas though 



Tim/Robin said:


> Without a doubt, Pyxis..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even recognize any of these tortoise species  they are gorgeous though 



momo said:


> ]hi, i love pancakes!



I want a pancake , about how big do they get ? 



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I hate this question. Every time this question gets asked it reminds me of the extent of my insanity. Here's my list:
> ...



Waayyyyy over rated !  go crazy for the torts



emysemys said:


> .....and then there's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE your Burmese , extremely jealous right now


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *ALDABRA!*


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 8, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Galapagos are my favorite all around. i really want to see one in real life!



That is on my bucket list  



>



That is an extremely cute picture.... Extremely cute lol


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 9, 2012)

its on my bucket list too! we rock!

thank you! Duma and Gupta are the pictures of CUTE!


----------



## laramie (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I would have to say Sullies..My little Wilbur is a sullcata


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 9, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Galapagos are my favorite all around. i really want to see one in real life!


This is me (Tim) petting a Galap in November. It definitely was a thrill. What an amazing animal, and as sweet as ever. She LOVED to be rubbed.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh wow that is amazing.... where did u go to see them? Your so lucky!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 9, 2012)

hi. am i glad i joined TFO. where else could i see these kind of pictures. i couldnt pick one i like best so, thanks everyone for posting. very ,very nice & cute pictures.


----------



## eriksorg (Jan 9, 2012)

My favorite!!..Take a guess!!!..


----------



## judy wayte (Jan 9, 2012)

i would have to say red foot then sullys.your pictures are great some of them make me laugh.i can't wait to i can get a camara i am dieing to show off my babies.


----------



## tortoises101 (Jan 9, 2012)

eriksorg said:


> My favorite!!..Take a guess!!!..



Radiated tortoises! <3


----------



## eriksorg (Jan 9, 2012)

tortoises101 said:


> eriksorg said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite!!..Take a guess!!!..
> ...



WINNER WINNER Chicken dinner!!!!!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 9, 2012)

> WINNER WINNER Chicken dinner!!!!!




lol thts a funn saying


----------



## eriksorg (Jan 9, 2012)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> lol thts a funn saying



Glad you liked it!!!!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't have a favorite species yet I don't think...
I really like my sulcatas and my Greeks. 
I don't feel like I have owned enough different species yet
I want to get a trio of Tom's Gpp Leopards very soon 
Then I might want some pancake tortoises... I prefer desert tortoises and Mediterranean species , like my Greeks. 
The exception to that is Burmese Mountain tortoise...
I would love a trio of those one day 
I would love to one day maybe get a spider tortoise that Tim/Robin posted a picture of..I am not very use to scientific names of tortoises just yet or I would use them :/


----------



## tortoises101 (Jan 10, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


>



My favourite Galapagos tortoise pic of all time. Tortoises free in their pristine wild habitats; remote and tucked away from the crushing march of humanity. No danger of being hunted or captured to be sold to zoos overseas. Free to do what pleases them and without anything to tether them. A tortoise Eden. That's how nature should be; untouched and unmolested. Their faces also speak thousands of words. Old, wise, gentle, and bearing the pain and pleasure of being a tortoise. The representative of a group of animals that is mysterious and endearing, just like their home, the Galapagos archipelago. Never knew such inspiration can come from a single humble but well-selected picture.


----------

